
FireSearch Start - dv1429
http://www.firesearch.com/
======
dxjones
I am not sure why people would use FireSearch.com (instead of Google or
Ask.com), or for that matter, why someone who wished to serve up Google
Searches would use an intermediary like ZuGo.com to serve up their "search
start page". What am I missing? What is the business model? Even simpler: What
is the traffic model?

------
RossM
I think I see the unique factor here: clicking images and then the search
engine logo allows you to use alternate sources.

While this is a nice idea (although Web should have at least Google) I kind of
feel combining many search engines, stripping out the duplicates, and creating
some sort of combined ranking could be a much better idea - rather than
performing several searches.

Eliminating categories and using heuristics to provide a single subject-
detectable input, while tricky, could be even better.

